# LINE6 Pod Pro XT against Pod Pro 2.0



## mrpotente (Oct 17, 2006)

After a while reading some posts in the L6 forum , there are a few users that have been complaining about not getting a similar tone with amp models in the XT after years of using the 2.0, especially hi gain sounds in live use,... well i do have a XT pro with metal pack and i also think the same, live sound is not the best, in this case the user complaining says that is rig with the 2.0 was really nice(el 100/100 and 2 4x12 marshall cabs) now that he instaled the XT , and stack poweramp and all normal settings , is still sounds digital, and the 2.0 was fine... So in my opinion , i understand that the XT can range much more ground then tha 2.0 but , for live use in hi gain, dont think so... 

Now i know why Meshuggah and Watcha used Pod Pro 2.0 live instead of the Pro XT...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm so sick of my PODxt--the high gain stuff is just a bunch of goddamned fizz, and just try to get a good palm mute out of it, I dare you!

I ended up not liking the Digitech GNX3000 that much after trying it out in the store extensively, and I think I'm going to go for a Zoom G9.2tt in the near future. Much better high-gain modeling than the PODxt. The original POD is smoother than the xt, but it also sounds more plastic and primitive, as well. Through a good tube power amp and cabinet, it might be a different story, but you might as well go for a "real" preamp if you're going to all that trouble.


----------



## Mark. A (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, got rid of it.

Poopoo stuff, don't dig it anymore.

I wanna try a 2.0


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Oct 18, 2006)

Low volume and recording i think the POD xt is an awesome tool, however when you crank it up or use it with a poweramp (I tried with a mesa 50/50) it really loses ground to a decent tube amp. I never played my pod 2.0 in a band setting so I don't know how it compares....

For live use the POD xt may be best going straight into the PA, I've heard of people getting good results this way!


----------



## Cancer (Oct 18, 2006)

Having owned and played both the Pod 2.0 and the XT, I don't miss the Pod 2.0. Don't get me wrong, it has great tones, buot the XT sound more ""complex" to me, the amp models have a bit more detail to them, its as if difference were between 16 bit model and a 24 bit model (I primarily only use the L6 Insane model).

Apparently lots of people are still digging the 2.0 though, since not only is it still in the product line, but recently upgraded (the kidney bean was redesigned, and now there's a floor model based off the 2.0).

I personally am ready to concede that their are always going to be differences between digital and tube amps, where tubes with always have minute levelsl of pleasing unpredictabilty, and the digital with always have this extreme level of consistency. Personally I prefer the latter, but thats just me.

I'm really liiking forward to running the 2.0 and XT in parallel, I bet you'd get some ripping tones then.



mrpotente said:


> Now i know why Meshuggah and Watcha used Pod Pro 2.0 live instead of the Pro XT...




So ..they ditched their Vettas, proof please?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 18, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Low volume and recording i think the POD xt is an awesome tool, however when you crank it up or use it with a poweramp (I tried with a mesa 50/50) it really loses ground to a decent tube amp. I never played my pod 2.0 in a band setting so I don't know how it compares....
> 
> For live use the POD xt may be best going straight into the PA, I've heard of people getting good results this way!



I plugged my PODxt w/o cab sims into the fx return of my H&K practice amp, and it sounded like shite. By contrast, my Digitech 2101 and Rocktron Chameleon sound a lot better through that same amp. I imagine the difference is even more striking with a good tube power amp and 4x12 cabinet. The PODxt, amazingly, gets even harsher and fizzier when used as a preamp than it does going direct into the board. I think the xt was an improvement over the POD 2.0 in some ways, but the raspiness is a real problem that other modelers don't have.

Honestly, if you are using a power amp and cabinet, you'd be much better off getting a Rocktron preamp if you don't have a lot of $$$ to spend. You can get a used Chameleon for $200 or less, nowadays. It kills any POD out there in such a setup.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 18, 2006)

Sabaton...Oskar uses a PODxt into the PA, and his tone kicks arse!


----------



## mrpotente (Oct 18, 2006)

psyphre said:


> So..they ditched their Vettas, proof please?









This was at the Nothing Era, and WATCHA used in 2003 POD 2.0 , EQ and a MESA 395 to a couple of Marshall 4x12 with V30 in the MUTANT tour, go check those cd tracks

BTW i´m also a bit sick of my pod XT , let me say, high gain in pods lose the race to tube overdrive saturation... but thats my personal taste


----------



## Dormant (Oct 18, 2006)

Can you clarify if you are talking about the POD XT or the POD XT Pro? They are not the same and I don't really understand your point. Also what's WATCHA? (apart from being an Australian colloquialism) ...


----------



## mrpotente (Oct 18, 2006)

I mean POD XT VS XT PRO... and WATCHA is a french band...

http://www.watchalesite.com/ i suggest the albums WATCHA in 1998 , Veliki Circus and MUTANT , their new stuff is still non digested...cheers m8


----------



## Cancer (Oct 18, 2006)

mrpotente said:


> This was at the Nothing Era, and WATCHA used in 2003 POD 2.0 , EQ and a MESA 395 to a couple of Marshall 4x12 with V30 in the MUTANT tour, go check those cd tracks
> 
> BTW i´m also a bit sick of my pod XT , let me say, high gain in pods lose the race to tube overdrive saturation... but thats my personal taste





Ok, then what's this?

Those are Vettas my friend...


----------



## gojira (Oct 19, 2006)

sounds fine to me......

i honestly dont know what you guys are on about - the pod 2 has nothing on the XT - you need to stop looking at pics of fucking meshuggah and start using your ears - 

I've been through more gear than a colombian nostril in the last few years - and the pod xt is the only thing I've kept.


----------



## Dormant (Oct 19, 2006)

gojira said:


> sounds fine to me......
> 
> i honestly dont know what you guys are on about - the pod 2 has nothing on the XT - you need to stop looking at pics of fucking meshuggah and start using your ears -
> 
> I've been through more gear than a colombian nostril in the last few years - and the pod xt is the only thing I've kept.






mrpotente said:


> I mean POD XT VS XT PRO... and WATCHA is a french band...
> 
> http://www.watchalesite.com/ i suggest the albums WATCHA in 1998 , Veliki Circus and MUTANT , their new stuff is still non digested...cheers m8



What? Then why all the mention of the POD 2.0? Again for clarification - the POD 2.0 and POD XT are both bean shaped and the XT PRO is a rack unit. They are all different which is why I am struggling to follow this argument. 

Thanks for the band link, I will check it out.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 19, 2006)

Dormant said:


> What? Then why all the mention of the POD 2.0? Again for clarification - the POD 2.0 and POD XT are both bean shaped and the XT PRO is a rack unit. They are all different which is why I am struggling to follow this argument.
> 
> Thanks for the band link, I will check it out.



The POD XT, XT PRO, and XT Live, are only different in their casing (desktop unit, rack unit, and floorboard), the connections in and out of the units can vary, but the basic electronics and sound models are exactly the same.

The Pod 2.0 is the predecessor to XT, and uses the older Line 6 models, which apparently some prefer, since the units are no only still available, but are still be upgraded.


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 19, 2006)

Techincally guys, you can make an XT a Vetta, just without being able to run 2 amps. You get yourself the XT and the model packs and you have a Vetta, so it doesn't really matter which Meshuggah uses.

Personally, I snagged an XT Live because I love the sound, it's already set to go for live performances and jamming, and it has tons of sound options. And it's about 1/4 the price of the vetta!


----------

